
Black Mirror today become real in Ukraine - app4soft
https://twitter.com/OstapYarysh/status/1285652782201163777
======
latexr
Earthlings (2005):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earthlings_(film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earthlings_\(film\))

Black Mirror, season 1 episode 1, “The National Anthem”:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_National_Anthem_(Black_Mir...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_National_Anthem_\(Black_Mirror\))

~~~
app4soft
Isle of Dogs (2018):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isle_of_Dogs_(film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isle_of_Dogs_\(film\))

------
app4soft
Fill's comic.[0]

[0]
[https://twitter.com/fill_feaouill/status/1285664311105531904](https://twitter.com/fill_feaouill/status/1285664311105531904)

